
Carla Hayden Confirmed as 14th Librarian of Congress - blakesterz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2016/07/13/carla-hayden-confirmed-as-14th-librarian-of-congress/
======
tmzt
I will just note that the Librarian of Congress is responsible for exceptions
to the DMCA.

